# Please help sizing Supersix Evo



## Juza72 (Aug 14, 2012)

I'm looking into getting a Supersix Evo Red and I'm torn between sizes. I'm 6,04ft and inseam 33,86in. I currently ride -09 Roubaix S-works 58 and think that it's a bit longish even with 100mm stem. 

Should I get a 56 (and change 10mm longer stem if needed) or a 58 with a shorter stem? I don't have an easy way for a test ride and there is currently some nice offers on these bikes in Europe, so I'm anxious to pull the trigger.

All the help much appreciated, thx.


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

I'm 6' 1" and that my 58cm Cannondale. 135 mm stem. ETT is 57.5.

Spec. Roubaix 58cm geo is quite (very) different - ETT is 58.2 and HT is 5cm longer at 22.5cm vs. 17.5cm for the Cannondale - a big difference.

So I think a 58cm in Cannondale is probably right for you, but realize it's a much lower (more racy) position. A 56cm frame, if you can make it work, is going to be even more aggressive.


----------



## NWS Alpine (Mar 16, 2012)

I'm similar to you an ride a 58cm. Do you have any access to hop on a CAAD10 real quick. The geometry is the same.


----------



## Watziznehm (Jun 6, 2012)

I had a similar problem. 
I'm right in between a 54 and 56 and I was previously on a 56 CAAD10.

I was thinking if it'd have been better for me if I went 54 with a longer stem.

LBS pointed out to me that the reach was never a problem, it's the stack on the smaller bike that I should be concerned about, i.e. could my back take the more aggressive, low-down position.

I couldn't see myself being comfortable riding like that for long, so I took the 56.


----------



## Juza72 (Aug 14, 2012)

Thanks guys! I think I'll try to find CAAD10 and see for myself. The point on the stack is valid for me too, since I won't be racinfg much with the bike and not that used to a racy position. But I'am interested on this bike because I'd like some change to my grandpa-bike (Roubaix). And I'm also just a bit sucker for nice tech and ridicilously good bikes compared to my riding skills/fitness


----------



## bousson (Apr 10, 2003)

Watziznehm said:


> I had a similar problem.
> I'm right in between a 54 and 56 and I was previously on a 56 CAAD10.
> 
> I was thinking if it'd have been better for me if I went 54 with a longer stem.
> ...


I took the opposite view. I was on a 9 year old aluminum Trek 2300, full Ultegra, w a shorter, 90 stem. Recently I added a short drop bar so that I could be comfortable in the drops - never could get there on the stock, nine year old, Trek bar.
Last week, I was looking at a 54 v a 56 EVO. I originally was interested in a SuperSix 3, but LBS offered me a great deal on a demo EVO. After taking both EVOs for short rides as well as a SS 3, was much more comfortable on the EVO 54. Did a 3 hour ride on that setup a day ago that reinforced my decision. Getting a final fit shortly which may mod the quick fit he did that basically duplicated the old Trek fit.


----------

